# Rock Acres Hunt Club Meriwether 2012  FULL



## dwrahc (Mar 4, 2011)

I have one membership available.  I am looking for members for the 2012 Hunting season. Rock Acres Hunt Club is a non drinking family membership run club. I run the club with 25 members total. The club is located in Meriwether County just outside of Greenville, Ga. The dues are $1000.00 a year with amenities(Silos contain 6 floors in each with Showers, Bunks, Full kitchen and Hot Water).  No camper spots available. We have 1100 acres with foodplots. We use a pin board system with equal access to all property. If you have any questions please direct them to David Wooten.

Thanks

David Wooten
770-720-1135 Home 770-317-5667 cell please leave a message if no answer. 
Or 
DWRAHC@COMCAST.NET

See photos of silos and some of 2011 deer taken below


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 23, 2011)

David, hope you are doing well.

Folks my son and I were in this club for a couple of years.  Only got out due my son moving to Albany.  David does a fine job running the club. It is a long term private lease with a mix of pines, ponds, food plots, and hardwoods.  Good road system and a few turkeys.

The silos and camp area are kept clean, neat and is a great place for hunters with kids.

Greg


----------



## dwrahc (Apr 21, 2012)

>>>


----------

